
US government warns of Iranian threats to commercial shipping - howard941
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/07/politics/us-warns-of-iranian-threats-to-shipping/
======
exabrial
I don't understand the end game of Iran's actions. While the US and allies are
no angels, from a purely economic perspective, their actions seem to further
isolate them economically and driving off potential wealth
building/investment.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I'm no expert in this area, but I have been paying attention. Iran's
government is much more fragmented than what I'm accustomed to as a US citizen
- the impression I get is that there are factions in Iran that have differing
and sometimes opposed agendas. It seems like the group poking the bear right
now are in control of the military (or at least, their navy), but I've not
seen any indication that the political class is in support.

This wouldn't be unprecedented. Japan had similar issues in the leadup to
World War 2. See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukden_Incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukden_Incident)

~~~
exabrial
This is actually a fairly insightful. My original comment assume there was a
central media source making all the statements and commanding the military.
What you're saying is these are all separate entities?

------
HenryKissinger
Some companies have already developed anti-jamming technology for GPS, such as
Novatel: [https://www.novatel.com/solutions/anti-jamming-
technology/](https://www.novatel.com/solutions/anti-jamming-technology/)

------
nimbius
call me a skeptic but the entire article from CNN is rather dubious. There are
several man-made explanations that can account for aberrant behavior in GPS
including lack of maintenance and unintended spurious emissions from regional
RF towers.

>A US defense official told CNN that Iran has placed GPS jammers on Iran-
controlled Abu Musa Island, which lies in the Persian Gulf close to the
entrance of the Strait of Hormuz.

Cool. So who was she? When was this reported? did Congress receive this
information? The US defense department has every incentive to overstate
threats from Iran.

>The official said the Iranian jammers have no effect on US military warships
and aircraft.

So, the jammers are magic jammers.

~~~
stunt
> So, the jammers are magic jammers.

I wouldn't be surprised to think military uses different navigation system
than commercial ships.

~~~
howard941
It does, one relying partially on the encrypted codes. See for ex [http://mil-
embedded.com/articles/securing-military-gps-spoof...](http://mil-
embedded.com/articles/securing-military-gps-spoofing-jamming-vulnerabilities/)

